# 1991 240 -> Sylvia



## gsr20det (Apr 30, 2002)

Whoo hoo! Guess I'm first, I just bought a 1991 240SX with the hopes and aspirations of buying a front clip off a wrecked Sylvia and doing the swap. My goal is 300 at the wheels in a car that weighs around 2500 pounds. The car is already very stripped, and it will be caged with a minimalistic interior (seat, harness, fabbed dash, etc). 

As soon as I start work on it I'll post pics.

Tom


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2002)

good luck man, sounds like a fun project. I'm just running a stock SR20DET with raised boost. I dyno'd at 214rwhp at 6600rpm 210 lbs of torque. I have about the same goal as you, to eventually push 300rwhp. It's gonna be a while though


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2002)

Sounds like a plan. I am currently looking for a 91 240sx. With hopes of either an SR, CA, or a KA+T. Havn't decided on which.

Can't wait to here how yours turns out.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

if u are gonna do it yourself and need help, check out mays issue of sport compact car. they detail every little step of getting the sr20det into an s13. hope it helps


----------

